
PimEyes: Upload Your Photo and Find Where Your Face Image Appears Online - pulisse
https://pimeyes.com/
======
discordance
“Enter your credit card number to see if it’s been hacked for free!”

------
bbischof
Like others this returned total nonsense. Not even one remotely close. (I’m a
white dude with publicly visible photos online ICYAI).

It’s stupid and irresponsible that they have made this publicly available.
Hopefully the fact that it’s terrible will tank it.

------
kylebenzle
Maybe I am a "unique" looking person but I just took a grainy webcam image of
the top 3/4 of my face and 4th result was me. I added another with my glasses
off and then top two were me.

This is the first time facial recognition has scared the hell out of me.

~~~
hckr_news
Interesting. Do you have images and pictures of yourself publicly available
online? It didn’t pull up anything for me. But now I’m worried the pics I
uploaded of myself will be used and fed in to this apps data library.

------
qeternity
So this found a headshot on company website. Low hanging fruit. But it also
found a stock photo where I am fairly fuzzy in the background of a local event
I definitely attended...this really impressed me. Then quite a few photos
definitely not me.

------
eat_veggies
It just found a bunch of other Asians (none of them me) LOL

------
oski
Seems like Clearview AI for the public?

------
aphroz
I like the fact that you have to certify it is a picture of you. Reminds me
the "Are you over 18?" on pr0n websites.

~~~
jacknews
Speaking of which I uploaded a screen-clip from an, ahem, webcam site (so not
pre-existing image), and it did indeed find related only-fans images.
Definitely a privacy concern.

------
hckr_news
Reading the comments here, it seems like the service is hit or miss. It
doesn’t seem to find anything online of pictures of me. I tried celebs and
athletes, that seems to work and it actually finds and returns back the exact
pictures that I uploaded.

------
foobazzy
This gave me acceptable results for an image taken from
_thispersondoesnotexists.com_ \-- something which now makes me question both
the services and their offerings.

------
PaulBGD_
For me it just pulled up a bunch of photos of Steve from Blue's Clues..

------
NetOpWibby
This is fascinating and well done. I wonder who is behind the site.

~~~
hckr_news
[https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/technology-53007510](https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/technology-53007510)

Looks to be based in Poland

------
franklampard
Lol not accurate at all. Nice try

